# chodidlo



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, co jsi myslí rodilí mluvčí o významu tohoto slova, znamená to, co anglické foot, nebo pouze sole, plosku? Díky moc.


----------



## bibax

chodidlo = sole (H. talp), ale ne podrážka/podešev jako v maďarštině

ploska je od ploský (= H. lapos, sima) a má širší význam


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, co jsi myslí rodilí mluvčí o významu tohoto slova, znamená to, co anglické foot, nebo pouze sole, plosku? Díky moc.


Já si pod tímto pojmem představím celou část nohy od kotníku dolů.


----------



## Klara73

Jestli to ještě někoho zajímá, tak 
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chodidlo

a já si představím jen tu plosku.


----------

